# Airtel Broadband



## enticer86 (May 25, 2007)

These days m noticing tht the airtel internet doesnt work aftr 9.30pm or so.. it shows PPP down error.. however rebooting the modem a cpl of times solves the issue

is there nay help at hand here??
I DONT WANA TK HELP FROM THE AIRTEL CC- all that they kno is "our servers r down so we cant help u"


and m such a geek m using the broadband when servers r down


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 25, 2007)

Strange problem....doesnt happen to me. Can be AREA specific. Where are u from ?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 25, 2007)

me too *not* experiencing this prb...


----------



## aryayush (May 25, 2007)

Yeah, I am not experiencing this problem either.







Then again, I don't have Airtel broadband installed, so that's rather obvious.


----------



## vish786 (May 25, 2007)

i hav airtel broadband but never experienced such weired prob... maybe some problem with ur modem drivers... check out*www.smileypad.com/v224/Misc/Typing.gif


----------



## gigyaster (May 26, 2007)

Sorry...I want to change the topic here. Do u know when will Airtel Broadband come in NE States specially in Shillong.. I want it....wa!wa!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 26, 2007)

gigyaster said:
			
		

> Sorry...I want to change the topic here. Do u know when will Airtel Broadband come in NE States specially in Shillong.. I want it....wa!wa!



Dont worry, when you will have Airtel broadband in your city...you will see _bhaiyaaaaaa _log digging up every corner of the street and installing those Blue Boxes. Well, i might be wrong....but this what happened in Punjab


----------



## enticer86 (May 27, 2007)

well issue solved after scolding cc


----------



## kushals (May 27, 2007)

i had the problem of PPP Protocol with my Hutch and Airtel Internet Connection.solved automatically after reinstalling


----------

